
Why YouOS et al Are Screwed - blader
http://designedexperience.blogspot.com/2007/04/why-webos-companies-are-screwed.html
======
chasing
I kind of agree with what I think rms is saying:

YouOS (in particular) seems to be barking up the wrong tree by simply
emulating a desktop-style environment in a web browser. The web has shown us
that there are much more sophisticated and intuitive ways of organizing the
display of (and interaction with) several applications at the same time. All
of the crufty GUI just makes the experience worse...

~~~
blader
I agree, and YouOS isn't alone in this. Emulation of the desktop style
environment practically defines the WebOS space. In my opinion, it adds no
value at all.

~~~
rms
Exactly. The best of the Web OS's is Goowy because they're trying something
different. Glide is trying something different too but I don't like their GUI.

Going back to blader's post, a Web OS has to help organize information. Ajax
start pages are better web operating systems already than YouOS and the like
because they function like a better version of bookmarks.

The trick is going to be combining Netvibes with Meebo and making a full
screen web browser function effectively as the entire desktop environment.

------
rms
YouOS et al miss that a complete Web Desktop Environment can make computing
fundamentally easier for people uncomfortable using Windows computers by
eliminating all the useless futures of modern OS's that interfere with
performing useful tasks.

------
eli
Sounds like a perfect example of the Inner-platform effect:
<http://www.answers.com/topic/inner-platform-effect>

~~~
blader
Now I know what to call it. Thanks!

------
blader
Excuse the tone, I was cranky when writing.

~~~
akkartik
Not at all; I didn't find it amiss. The tone was similar to jwz on Groupware:
<http://www.jwz.org/doc/groupware.html>

------
blader
chrome://browser/content/browser.xul (Firefox Only) ^ This is funny if you've
read the post ...

